# Stihl GB86 Blower



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

rotti1968,I need to adjust the carb.My question does the limter caps pull straight off like the other limter caps on the carbs.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

If its a bg 86 then its new with in the last year or so , if your carb needs adjustment beyond the settings allowed by the limiter caps take it back to your dealer. Im sorry i can not be more helpful with this but limiter caps and removing them is a gray area and with the EPA laws I can not jeopardize my certification by telling you how to do so .


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry rotti1968.I will take it back.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Its not a problem at all for you to ask for the help.... I know it sounds really stupid for me to say I cant tell you . Because of new EPA laws I cant even touch the adjustment on brand new equipment that come right out of the box. Its a 35,000.00 fine per offense , but once the unit is sold then I can make needed adjustments.


----------

